# We need to be cautious around our vineyard and home



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2015)

We are needing to be cautious and take a few extra security precautions for the next few days or until a pair of escaped convicts is found. The pair staged the first sucessful escape from the maximum security prison at Dannemora (Clinton Correctional Facility) since it was built in 1865. The two are some real rough characters and were somehow able to cut through the wall to their cell with some type of power tools and get into the underground system of maintenance tunnels. Goveernor Cuomo cancelled his trip to the Bellmont to come up and tour the scene. I had heard of the escape while at a farmer's market today and was stopped twice by heavily armed roadblocks as I approached home. Dannemora is only about 10 miles from home.

Here is one story covering some of it
http://www.syracuse.com/crime/index...led_out_of_clinton_correctional_facility.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2015)

WOW, stay safe buddy!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 6, 2015)

Looked at the pics posted on CNN.com How the heck do you cut a hole in a wall with a drill in a MAX security prison facility and NOBODY hears it...... :<


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 6, 2015)

Good luck and be vigilant, Rich.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Looked at the pics posted on CNN.com How the heck do you cut a hole in a wall with a drill in a MAX security prison facility and NOBODY hears it...... :<


 
That's what everybody wants to know! How do you use power tools of any kind and it not be heard? I have a lot of friends and family who work there and everyone is baffled. That is an old prison and all the walls I have seen are feet thick, especially the outside walls that are about 15 feet thick.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 8, 2015)

I heard on the news this morning that the prison was undergoing a construction project. This might explain why nobody was alarmed by the noise of them trying to escape.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2015)

Rich,

Hows things going? I read where they are searching parts of Willsboro, NY. Are you packing "heat" these days in the vineyard? 

Sure don't want to have any escaped cons hid-in-pines as well!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2015)

The search moved to Willsboro yesterday (that is where the research vineyard I worked at is located). One of the sons of the farm manager there was at homw a few miles away and spotted two men walking in the pouring rain . As he approached them in the car, they ran into the woods. The sniffer dogs were said to have picked up a scent, but they left the search there later that day. The blackhawks and other helicopters fly over all day long. I hope they get caught soon so I don't get held up at roadblocks as I pass through on my way to markets over the weekend. Last weekend I was a bit nervous getting stopped with 23 open wine bottles in the front of the truck and 10 partially boxes in the back. They turned over the couple folding tables in the back and sent me on my way. I did have all my papers handy just in case.

I just saw where the search was expanding into Vermont along Lake Champlain. The spot where they searched yesterday is only a mile or so from the Ferry in Essex. This really will make for a good script for a movie. Not packing in the vineyard or anywhere else since I don't have a carry permit. I do however have numerous shotguns and rifles locked in a gun safe right next to the bed. We also have a doberman and a rottweiler mix who both let us know when anyone steps inside or noises outside.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2015)

Grapeman, 

I agree about this having the makings of a movie, except that these men are real scum. They are nothing for us to root for. 

I have no doubt that you know how to handle firearms with respect, but for the sake of just "putting it out there", make sure you see and recognize what you might shoot at. I had a friend that made a very horrible mistake and is now paying for it courtesy of the state of Virginia. 

As my dad always said, never point a gun at something unless you are 100% sure it should be Destroyed. 

- just though I would put it out there -


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2015)

John I am not a madman running around with a loaded gun. I own them, yes, as I used to hunt a lot. What I was saying is that I have them in a locked safe if needed for defense only. I am going about my daily routine with caution. The main search is now within three miles of my home- close enough to be concerned. I have lived my whole life near this prison and have not been this concerned since I was a very young child. At the time one of the prisoners had escaped briefly. We had a barn and after the escape (from the mental part, not the max security part) a light turned on in the hay mow of the barn at night when none of us were in there. As soon as the prison gurards arrived, the light went out. I was too young to get all the details but sensed the urgency and worry of my parents.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2015)

grapeman said:


> John I am not a madman running around with a loaded gun. I own them, yes, as I used to hunt a lot. What I was saying is that I have them in a locked safe if needed for defense only. I am going about my daily routine with caution. The main search is now within three miles of my home- close enough to be concerned. I have lived my whole life near this prison and have not been this concerned since I was a very young child. At the time one of the prisoners had escaped briefly. We had a barn and after the escape (from the mental part, not the max security part) a light turned on in the hay mow of the barn at night when none of us were in there. As soon as the prison gurards arrived, the light went out. I was too young to get all the details but sensed the urgency and worry of my parents.



I had no doubt that you are responsible. I just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2015)

The roadblocks and checkpoints keep getting closer to home. Today on Route 3 which is parallel to the road through Dannemora the police cars are line up on the road ever couple hundred yards with officers armed and ready with assault rifles. After the drenching rains and sun beating down, they have gotten popup canopies for the troopers and guards. Citizens are bringing them water and energy drinks and one friend from a market is bringing beef jerky sticks. Another friend was just interviewed by CNN. Here is a link to an album posted on FB by the jerky guy. In it you can see just how close the 15 foot concrete wall is to the road.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/jcjerky/photos/pcb.924670617599817/924670114266534/?type=1&theater

They have arrested and arraigned the woman who supplied saw blade drill bits and was supposed to drive the getaway car.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 14, 2015)

chp's are great in the hands or responsible gun owners,
it tends to make criminals think twice before entering some ones home that might blow holes thru their chest large enough to end all hopes of living, where I live most of the law-abiding folks around, all have concealed handgun permits (CHP), including yours truly. where I live the crime rate fell by almost 50%,,, makes you wonder why almost all mass shootings happen in gun free zones.. any way just my 2-cents worth
dawg


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2015)

Still not caught yet, but the search has again intensified. It seems the prisoners headed west- probably the worst direction they could go. They were sighted Sunday and DNA confirmed at a camp. They are in one of the most remote rugged and hard to live in areas of the Adirondacks. They are about 10 miles from a hunting camp I grew up at every fall. The mountains are large, nothing but trees and tons of lakes, rivers and swamps. Many of the swamps have bogs and hikers have been lost there never to be found again. In the bogs you can be walking along in the edge of the swamp and break through a vegetative mat growing over the water. If you fall through, you have a difficult time getting out. This time of year the largest population there is mosquitos and black flies. The insects are hard to tolerate even with bug sprays. Another mistake they made going there is that many of the CO's (guards) hunt in that area and know the region inside and out.

Hopefully they are found soon.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 26, 2015)

One down, one to go. Richard Matt was shot and killed this afternoon near one of the hunting camps by a US Border Patrol agent. There is a force of about one thousand closing in on the other escapee. Matt was said to be armed with a rifle or shotgun when he was shot dead.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 26, 2015)

Stay alert Rich!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 26, 2015)

Good! If only our justice system were this efficient! 

Stay safe Grapeman.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 28, 2015)

The second fugitive and cop killer has been shot and captured. His condition isn't known yet by the public. He was two miles from the Canadian border near a farm I had considered buying 30 years ago in Constable.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally!!! Glad we didn't lose any law enforcement or citizens in this fiasco.


----------

